# UP4014 blows whistle first time in 50 years



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

See the attached video - 





Cool or what!!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great. Sure lots of steam all over. I would love to see it run in person.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

She has been monkeyed with, converted to oil! And given a different tender ....
In 1946 UP converted#4005 to oil, but the firebox leaked like a sieve and was quickly restored to coal ... I bet they used a bigger oil burner than then.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

took a wee bit to wake up that whistle. Sounds great now. I suspect modern CAD design helped figure out the oil firing conversion that flopped back in the late 40's.


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

No reason to not run a Big Boy on your modern layout now!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing one of them running in person is high on my bucket list. For now the posted videos are greatly appreciated, thank you. LiG


----------

